# Lüfter - WIe heißt das?



## kirchnerste (28. August 2016)

*Lüfter - WIe heißt das?*

Hallo,

ich habe an meinem Wasserkühler (240mm Radiator) 4x 120mm Lüfter. Diese werden miteinander verbunden (direkt am jeweiligen Lüfterkabel ist ein Anschluss).

Diese 4 Lüfter will ich gegen andere austauschen. Gibt es da Kabel, mit denen ich die 4 Lüfter verbinden kann (um sie in Reihe zu schalten)? Wie heißt das? Bei denen ist das nicht wie bei denen der Wasserkühlung im bzw. am Kabel integriert.

Danke.

VG; Stefan


----------



## L4D2K (28. August 2016)

*AW: Lüfter - WIe heißt das?*

Y-Kabel
Noctua NA-SYC1 Y-Kabelset fur 4-Pin-PWM-Lufter


----------



## Trash123 (28. August 2016)

*AW: LÃ¼fter - WIe heiÃŸt das?*

Oder das falls 3-Pin Lüfter 
Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Chimera (29. August 2016)

*AW: Lüfter - WIe heißt das?*

Oder einfach zu nem Lüfter greifen, wo schon ein Splitter an Bord ist -> EKL WingBoost  Hab an meinem Radi auch 2x WingBoost 2+ 140mm und nur an einem 4 Pin Port angeschlossen, den zweiten Lüfi über den Splitter am Lüfikabel. Sind jetzt zwar nicht die super-duper-high-end Lüfis, doch P/L-mässig nicht übel. Oder wenn man Lust auf mehr Kabel im Gehäuse hat, dann kann man einen der div. Y-Kabel mit 3 oder 4 Pin nehmen (guck mal bei Aquatuning, da findest du einige) oder du nimmst nen Hub (auch die findest du u.a. bei Aquatuning).


----------

